# Interactive Brokers option pricing



## nerdzkilla (19 December 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I looked everywhere for this in IB's TWS and couldn't find the answer to it..

with commsec when i wanted to get a theoretical price for an option id goto the ASX website and get the price for an option using the asx calculator.

Some US options(yes i subscribed to US options data) in IB have no bid/ask prices. How do i go about finding their theoretical price? can this be done in TWS itself? I know i can go on the web and use some online option pricing calculator but id much rather do it via TWS? it will speed things up for me..

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## elbee (19 December 2011)

The theoretical pricing model is in the analytics menu in IB Option Trader.

A search of the IB website would have shown that to you.


----------



## nerdzkilla (19 December 2011)

elbee said:


> The theoretical pricing model is in the analytics menu in IB Option Trader.
> 
> A search of the IB website would have shown that to you.




Thank you so much! I figured it out


----------

